# Void, Avoid, Avoid PBBuyit.co.uk



## mapanet (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought an SCSI disk last december 2013. Happen it has an unusual high vibration, higher than a sonic toothbrush. 

Simon Ellis from PcBuyit.co.uk replied that is was normal due SCSI technology is old (uhmm, I have been using SCSI since 20 years, never saw a SCSI disk dancing like a sonic toothbrush. 

Anyway, to make story short Simon Ellis appears to be the only person who attend this circus (as someone stated before in forums), he is the seller, manager and of course, the cheater.

When asked for my invoice PCBuyit.co.uk sent me a PDF document with an invoice from the wholesaler to them: Taran (http://www.taran.co.uk/) who sold the stuff to PCBuyit. Neved got a reply to my concerns regarding this, but of course is fraud.

Of course same Simon Ellys used to reply fast when I asked for stuff before buying, now he does not reply when thing is about return or warranty.

Important:
They sell across Amazon Marketplace, for those who are not familiar, marketplace means the stuff is sold paralell to amazon but using amazon wallet to process credit cards which means you are not protected by Consumer Credit Act.
Look here:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/201...ace-purchases-not-covered-consumer-credit-act

There are more obscure things about this company...


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I got burned by an Amazon Marketplace seller once and now never use these sellers again.

Amazon deleted my negative comments about them and refused to put them back up when I complained, so you can be sure that the user rating you see on Amazon's site about these sellers is fake. What a scam.

Almost every item I bought off the Marketplace had some problem with it, although they did refund my money. The point is that there's definitely something dodgy about buying from the Marketplace.


----------



## mapanet (Mar 21, 2013)

*Update on Avoid, Avoid*

Quoting what QUBIT said:

"Amazon deleted my negative comments about them and refused to put them back up when I complained". Just happened similar to me, I made a review at TrustPilot.co.uk (http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.pcbuyit.co.uk)
and got the review banned since PCBuyIt.co.uk didn't like it (I never used offensive words).

Be sure that also the company rating you see on TrustPilot.co.uk site is fake. (which is not surprising since is obvious that a company that has only good comments is a joke.

About Amazon, buying what they directly deliver seems somehow controlable (at least you know they are new and somehow you can return them), but almost every item you buy on the Marketplace may be a huge different story. There's definitely something buying from the Marketplace. I encourgae you to read the Guardian story and comments.


----------



## Tom Bailey (Mar 6, 2015)

I've also had a shocking experience with this company recently. I've posted a review on TrustPilot - let's see if it survives

Wow! PCBuyIT have already reported my review for violating guidelines:

"This review has been reported to our Compliance Team by the company 19 minutes ago for violating other Trustpilot Guidelines. 

Our Compliance Team is in the process of investigating this review. 

Following this investigation, it will either be deleted or returned to Trustpilot.

See our review guidelines here."​


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2015)

looks like this outfit has a dedicated team just for flagging up negative reviews. No need for good customer service. 

Interestingly, also, www.pbbuyit.co.uk no longer works giving a server not found error message.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 6, 2015)

Probably this owner will pop up under a different name somewhere and continue his practices.

Naming and shaming can't go far enough for these idiots. Burn them down wherever you can.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2015)

sorry to hear that, if i have other option to buy it from local shop, i prefer buy from local shop since i can see the stuff before buying it and i now where/who should i contact if i have any complain
especially here


----------

